# Husband & Dip



## YoungMarineWife

My husband dips and I hate it! he hid it from me for months and I found out by finding a bottle of spit hidden in a backpack!

He says he has to have it, he claims he tried quiting but 2 days going with out it is not trying!
Idk what to do it causes us to fight, and now that I know he doesnt sneek it around and I dont even want to talk to him when I see that circle in his pocket.
Am I over reacting? what should I do?
Does anyone have tips on how my weak husband can quit dipping with out being on edge so much?


----------



## Atholk

I'm feeling old and out of touch with the kids. What the heck is dip?


----------



## Tweak

Chew...snuff...baccy...tobacco....rub=dipp

We talk a little about this here....check it out it deals with dipping/chew

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/relationships-addiction/8715-help-its-eating-me-alive.html


----------



## swedish

has he just tried stopping cold turkey? maybe trying the nicotine gum would help him to wean off so he won't be so on edge...the on edge feeling gets better over time.


----------



## OurJourneyAs1

My husband dips and it bothers me. He has been working to cut back and he has for a few months now. You can't expect him to quit over night if he's addicted. He lied to you because he didnt want you to be upset about it but of course after finding out he was doing it and lying is only going to make you more upset. I know its frustrating, im sorry  Well, a new year calls for a new years resolution! I suggest you support him and have a little faith that he is trying to quit. Sometimes my husband will get headaches if he doesn't dip. Try giving up something with him. I am going to give up something unhealthy as well as junkfood or sodapop while he gives up his dip. Try it, it might work. Have him switch to pouches and see how he does with those


----------



## Racer

I dip and have done so for thirty years. I've tried to quit a few times over the years, but just haven't broken the habit.

Unfortunately, unlike smoking, there really aren't any programs out there to quit. It also would take a real willingness to do it from him. Some things that do help break the cycle. I once tried this artifical tobacco snuff made from coconuts from KIKIT.net. It was by far the best substitution since unlike the clove products, it didn't get all mushy. The nicorette gum didn't work.

Expect the usual withdrawl stuff too... I get extremely short tempered and battle heartburn (the juice neutralizes stomach acid, so your stomach needs to adjust too).

I'd talk with a doctor and modify a smoking plan to adapt to chewing tobacco.


----------



## Most

Being a Marine myself, (assuming your husband is one based off your userID) I see people dipping all the time, especially if their MOS involves being outside, working with their hands, weapons, vehicles...etc. One thing I can say though that if he is truly considering to stop, doing so while in the military is the best time to do so. All he has to do is stop by the medical/dental office and say that he wants to stop, and he'll have 100% free support.

In most Marines eyes, smoking/dipping isn't that big of a deal, our attitude is more "Meh, im gonna die sooner or later...and with the way these wars are going, our chances of it being sooner are much higher...basically, so what if it's unhealthy right now, i'll probably be dead long before I have to worry about the long term effects anyway." Actual conversations between Marines happen just like that.

I seriously think though that the best bet for him now is to go seek help through his chain of command, medical/dental....if he wants to really quit that is.


----------



## nash72

If he's in the Marine Corps then he's probably surrounded by others that dip. I started when I was in while attending MCT. You get bored in the field, see someone else doing it and then you start to aleviate the boredom as just "something to do." You may want to ask him to start using pouches from Skoal. (not sure what he uses) The pouches don't create the small cuts in the lip that get the nicotine into the system. This will satisfy his physical side of it. (the part where you have something in your lip and spit, it's kind of like a smoker needing something to do with their hands.) It should over time, minimize his chemical addiction. 
Good luck, it's a hard tobacco product to stop using.


----------

